# "School4Hardknockx" poetry



## coreduo (Aug 23, 2009)

Be wise as serpents and harmless as doves
Be like those innocent sparrows flying in droves 
They don't know if tomorrow they'll eat or not
They don't know that God loves them a lot
Economic and health uncertainty implicit in verse
Same way as He likes democratic capitalism unrehearse
Good Americans don't know if tomorrow they'll eat or not
Good Filipinos don't know if they'll get sick or not
In Chicago public hospitals they treat malignant tumors
Free!! Including morphine that calms down one's tremors
Work!! So that you can afford private health insurance
And finally tell those minor ailments good riddance
For He has a Plan for us when we get sick
He too has a plan for us when our finances are bleak
You might not be aware that it is proof that good is good
Because if not those devils in death rows would be 'good'
So then be like innocent sparrows flying in droves
Be wise as serpents and harmless as doves

J.McCain:mrgreen:


----------

